# Bogotá D.C. best photo collection



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Starting a new thread since all the old ones are crap or have dumb names + are full of low quality outdated pictures and offtopic discussions.
*

It's 2015! Lets start again!

*FUN FACT: At 9.5 million people and 2650 metres (8300 feet) Bogota is the highest altitude true metropolis on the planet.* (La Paz, which sits higher, is a much smaller, normal sized city of less 1.5 million.)

*The high altitude gives the city a pleasant spring like climate all year round with an average daily highs of 19C. or 66F*

--------------------------------------------------------

Enough text, lets start with the pictures.


1.
Northern Bogota


bgt_025_20150705 by eolithica, on Flickr

2.
"Centro Internacional" CBD


bgt_001_20150629 by eolithica, on Flickr

3.
"Centro Internacional" CBD









​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

4.

Eastern Cordillera


Oriente de Bogotá by Darío Fuentes, on Flickr

5.

Old Central Area


Colombia by Molly Trerotola, on Flickr


6.

flickr

Un rato en la terraza. by david felipe rincon artunduaga, en Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

7.

*Avenida Jiménez de Quesada*



Calles de Bogotá by Camilo M, on Flickr


8.

Byclicle path under bus station

Ciclovía by 
Carlos Espinosa Velásquez, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*9 .Ciudadela Colbusidio*


Ciudadela Colsubsidio - Bogotá by Daniel Uribe, on Flickr​


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Great new start...kay::uh:kay:....but one thing, Bogota is "on" the planet not "in" the planet..kay:kay:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Android2000 said:


> *Ciudadela Colbusidio*
> 
> 
> Ciudadela Colsubsidio - Bogotá by Daniel Uribe, on Flickr​


Very awesome pic. That's such a great idea to post high quality pix of Bogota. It is one of the cities that I always wanted to see and I hope to visit it some day soon


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*10. Los Rosales*


bgt_032_20150705 by eolithica, on Flickr












Antonio López Flickr https://www.flickr.com/photos/camilofarriving/16618342448
https://www.flickr.com/photos/camilofarriving/


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*11. National Museum*


Untitled by Sebastián Galarza Valencia, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

_*12. Calle de los Chorritos*_


La Calle de los Chorritos - Bogotá by Arttesano, on Flickr

*13. El Dorado Avenue*


Cámara de Comercio de Bogotá¡ by luisalbertogonzalezrivillas, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*14. Cerros de Suba*


Día soleado. #Bogotá - #Nikon - ISO 200 - 52mm - f/5,6 - 1/1000 seg. by JoseFallaR, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*15. Córdoba Urban Wetland*










*16. Avianca Tower*


Edificio Avianca by CAUT, on Flickr

​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*17. Monserrate (Looking towards the north west of the city)*​

DSC05815.jpg by Ingo Janzen, on Flickr


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*18. Downtown (Looking west from Monserrate) *


Panorama over Bogota by Patrik Bergström, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

_*19. San Martin De Porres neighbourhood*_​

Barrio San Martín de Porres, Bogotá. by Sebastián Galarza Valencia, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*20. Usaquen*


Usaquen VII by Fredy Lievano, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*21. Zona T during World Cup*


Hinchas - Fans by CAUT, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*21. Casa de Nariño*


Bogotá by Aaron Geddes, en Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*22. Carrera Septima*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alejoaoa/8170877558/

*23. Sotavento*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alejoaoa/8170877558/

*25. El Dorado Avenue*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alejoaoa/8170877558/https://www.flickr.com/photos/alejoaoa/8170877558/​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*26. El Virrey Park​*









*27. Maloka Science Museum*










*28. Centro Bavaria*











​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*27. Puente Calle 100*


Puente Calle 100 x 15 by Carlos Felipe Pardo, on Flickr

*28. Centro Internacional*


Rodando por Bogotá by Andrea Soler, on Flickr

*29. Cicloruta*


Cicloruta 92 by Jorge Leal Rivera, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*81. CBD*


Nodos by Ed López, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*82. Candelaria*


12 by Gino Caro, on Flickr

*83. Parque de los Novios*


Parque de los novios by Diego Sebastian Rincon Gongora, on Flickr

*84. Chapinero*


BAMMERS: ABC of Co-production (Forum with International Funds) by Bogota Audiovisual Market, on Flickr
​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*85. BD Bacata*

*image hosted on flickr*
*







*
*Photo by* : Dario Fuentes

*87. BD Bacata
*

Bacatá giant by Carlos E. Machuca, on Flickr

*88. 7th Avenue*


Bogotá, Cra 7ma con 53. by Sebastian Coronado, on Flickr​​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*89. Las Aguas​*

Las Aguas - Bogotá by Sebastian Coronado, on Flickr

*90. Nuestra Señora de Lourdes Cathedral*



Iglesia Nuestra Señora de Lourdes by Sebastian Coronado, on Flickr

*91. CBD looking north*


Urban horizon by Carlos E. Machuca, on Flickr

*92. Torres del Parque Residential Complex & bullfighting ring*

Colombian lights by Carlos E. Machuca, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Bogotá :cheers:


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*93. Overlooking the city from Los Cerros Orientales*

Bogotá sobre cerros orientales by Sebastian Coronado, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*94. 19th Ave. *


Bogotá - la 19 by Rory O'Bryen, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*96. Iglesia de Lourdes in blue​*

Iglesia Lourdes by Leo Carrillo, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*97. El Salitre Neighbourhood*


Recorrido Teusaquillo - Fontibón by Enrique Peñalosa, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*98. Tower near 93rd Ave. Park*


Shiny Tower by Cedric Favero, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*99. Santa Barbara Church


Santa Barbara Church by Cedric Favero, on Flickr

100. Usaquen Bridge


Lines & Fish by Cedric Favero, on Flickr​*


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*100. CBD*


Bogotá by alex guerrero h, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*101. View from Monserrate*


Vista a Bogotá - Monserrate by Robert, on Flickr​


----------



## koralowokoralowy (Aug 15, 2015)

I never guest that this capital of Colombia as so beautiful!


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*102. Eje Ambiental*


Centro de Bogotá by Elbis Estid Bonilla Bonilla, on Flickr

*103. Changing of Guard*


Changing of the Guard (4), Bogotá by Geoff Buck, on Flickr

*104. El Dorado Airport*


L1014849 by Adolfo Gomez, on Flickr

*105. Titan Plaza Fountain*


Titán Plaza, Bogotá by Lorena Rueda, on Flickr
​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*106. Titan Plaza
*

https://www.flickr.com/photos/julia...vgu-ejsMoz-ejyveW-ejyvf3-ejsMmk-ejyvcw-ejyvc9

*106. Hacienda Santa Barbara
*


Bogota V by Jose Manuel Martin, on Flickr

*107. Salto de Tequendama (Outskirts)
*


Los Dos Saltos (La Cascada y el Hotel) by CAUT, on Flickr
​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*108. . Click Clack Hotel*


Click Clack Hotel Bogota by CLICK CLACK HOTEL, on Flickr


*109. Virgilio Barco Library*


Biblioteca Virgilio Barco by Robert, on Flickr

*110. Julio Mario Santo Domingo Library*


Biblioteca Pública Julio Mario Santo Domingo by Ricardo Macías C., on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*111. Bogota from a distance.*


BOGOTA by yago1.com Ya Go, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*112. Looking south.*









Photo by: Daniel Camacho

*113. "Vintage" Cycling*


Ciclopaseo cachaco by Alexandra Moreno, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

*113. CBD


Movimiento. by Nicolás Franco, on Flickr*
*
114. La Candelaria*


La Candelaria - Bogotá by Alvaro José Rodriguez, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*258​*

Bogotá, Colombia. by sadday guzman, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*259*​


Residencias estudiantiles de la Universidad de los Andes by Leonardo Quirós Jaramillo, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*260*



4961776807 by BzSm8GH3md7y7hXYGrqP BzSm8GH3md7y7hXYGrqP, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*261​*

Retícula by Andrés Bernal, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*262​*
Carrera Séptima Bogotá by Peter Lievano, on Flickr​


----------



## Android2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

*263​*

En una tarde de enero by Jairo Pedraza, on Flickr​


----------



## CeC2000 (Jun 24, 2017)

*264 - Lourdes Cathedral*



Lourdes church Bogotá by ProsocietyPhoto, on Flickr​


----------



## CeC2000 (Jun 24, 2017)

*265 - Cafe in Candelaria*


CMBog – Survival by 
CreativeMornings /Bogotá, on Flickr​


----------



## CeC2000 (Jun 24, 2017)

*266 - War Memorial*


Centro de Memoria Paz y Reconciliación. by Leonardo Celis, on Flickr​


----------



## CeC2000 (Jun 24, 2017)

*267 - Candelaria*

colombia-5 by Anne Kreft, on Flickr​


----------



## CeC2000 (Jun 24, 2017)

*268 - International Centre*


Bogota by hanming_huang, on Flickr​


----------



## CeC2000 (Jun 24, 2017)

*269 - Candelaria*

DSC_0469 by David Alejandro Cabrera Ortiz, on Flickr​


----------



## moiencore (Jul 13, 2017)

*General View of the City*

bacata (2011) by Julien.Angel, on Flickr

*Teusaquillo*

Teusaquillo (2009) by Julien.Angel, on Flickr

Teusaquillo (2009) by Julien.Angel, on Flickr

Teusaquillo (2009) by Julien.Angel, on Flickr

Close to city centre

Centro de Bogota, desde las alturas. by Brayan Olarte, on Flickr


----------



## moiencore (Jul 13, 2017)

Bogotá Colombia over Carrera 7 - This main artery is closed off on Sunday (and holidays) and open to bicyclist, runners, walkers, wonders, pets, vendors… #bogota #colombia # (at Bogotá, Colombia) by jetro sexual, on Flickr


----------



## moiencore (Jul 13, 2017)

About 2800. #OO #BOG #mobilephotography #monochrome #night #lights #longexposure #bogotá by FabeoCastell, on Flickr


----------



## moiencore (Jul 13, 2017)

Gente by Leonardo Celis, on Flickr


Calle 80- Bogotá, Colombia. by LCatalinaSpic, on Flickr


----------



## moiencore (Jul 13, 2017)

Biblioteca Julio Mario Santo Domingo (2010) by Julien.Angel, on Flickr


----------



## moiencore (Jul 13, 2017)

. @Regrann del día para @kintiphoto - Monserrate, Bogotá, Cundinamarca, Colombia - El restaurante Santa Clara. #visitsouthamerica #loves_united_southamerica #igersbogota #igerscolombia #icu_colombia #Colombia #Colombia_greatshots #colombia_estrella #galer by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, on Flickr


----------



## moiencore (Jul 13, 2017)

Teusaquillo by Xielosmz, on Flickr


----------



## moiencore (Jul 13, 2017)

Septima so by Manolo RH, on Flickr


----------



## moiencore (Jul 13, 2017)

Techos by Impacto Óptico, on Flickr


Bogota graffiti tour - Gele muur by CapoVincent, on Flickr


Bogota graffiti tour - Tram by CapoVincent, on Flickr


Bogotá. by henry.rodriguez.52056, on Flickr


----------



## moiencore (Jul 13, 2017)

Casa E by Carlos Garzón, on Flickr


Casa E by Carlos Garzón, on Flickr


Sala de Concierto Luis Ángel Arango-7 by Carlos Garzón, on Flickr


----------



## moiencore (Jul 13, 2017)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/johnstuttle/
34386623851/in/album-72157680432295723/


----------



## moiencore (Jul 13, 2017)

Bogota Ciclovia by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr


----------



## moiencore (Jul 13, 2017)

Bogota by Jorge Monzon, on Flickr


----------



## moiencore (Jul 13, 2017)

DSC09789 by Pigalle_boy, on Flickr


----------



## moiencore (Jul 13, 2017)

Somos tan pequeños en esta gran ciudad. by Brayan Garnica, on Flickr


----------



## moiencore (Jul 13, 2017)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pipetron/36120736911/


----------



## moiencore (Jul 13, 2017)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nekrofelia/36201085516/in/dateposted/


----------



## moiencore (Jul 13, 2017)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nekrofelia/36201085516/in/dateposted/


----------



## moiencore (Jul 13, 2017)

Bogotá tergiversada by specialisrevelio, on Flickr


----------



## moiencore (Jul 13, 2017)

Ocaso UCMC by Verde Pink, on Flickr


----------



## moiencore (Jul 13, 2017)

Untitled by Verde Pink, on Flickr


----------

